# Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?



## Counter-Striker (23. August 2005)

Ich habe eine schwere Brandungsrute von 4,20m , wollte mir jetzt mal überlegen ein 3-Bein zu kaufen , aber irgentwie glaube ich nicht das so ein Gestell die schwere Rute halten kann ? Ich meine so ein 3-Bein wo man die Rute fast senkrecht reinstellen kann. Was halten die aus ? Welches ist denn gut für schwere Ruten ?


----------



## Milano (23. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

|wavey:Hallo Counter- Striker,
schau Dir mal das Tripod von Spro im Schirmer-Katalog, Seite 200, an.
Ich habe mir dieses Tripod für die Rheinangelei gekauft. Das Pod steht bombenfest und hat eine enorme Spreizweite im Dreibein; im übrigen ist es vom Preis her erschwinglich.


----------



## Murphy88 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Hi - kann mich Milano nur anschließen. Dieses Tripod ist top und das zu einem Spitzenpreis. Ich habe es jetzt seit ein paar Monaten und möchte es nicht mehr hergeben.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Moin,
das Brandungsdreibein von Cormorn ist auch sehr stabil und atraktiv im Preis. Kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## Christian D (23. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Zwar preislich das unatraktivste, was man für die Brandung brauchn kann, aber das beste, was es auf dem Markt an HighPods gibt: Cygnet Grand Snyper! 
Steht stabiler als alle Dreibeine auf dem Markt.


----------



## Counter-Striker (23. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Meint ihr das http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=775_21_1231_1406&products_id=25263 ? Natürlich gleich das teuerste ^^ Aber Qualität hat ihren Preis , ich werde mir dann sicherlich dieses zulegen ......


----------



## degl (23. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

achte auf alle fälle darauf,das man das teil noch zusätzlich beschweren kann z.b. mit einer stofftüte voll sand.

wenns mal windiger wird oder die fische ruppiger beissen hält das dreibein dann bombenfest.

gruß degl


----------



## Micky (23. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Hab das Dreibein auch, allerdings für nicht mal die Hälfte vom angegebenen Preis!!! Frag mal bei Deinem Fachhändler nach.


----------



## MichaelB (23. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Moin,

wie nahezu alle käuflichen Brandungsdreibeine hat auch dieses ein Gelenk aus Plastik, dort wor die Beine klappbar angebracht sind.
Meine Erfahrung mit diesen Teilchen: nach wenigen Malen sind die ins Plastik gedrückten Nieten ausgejaggelt... 
Hand ab von solch windigem Murks #d , Qualität kostet zwar etwas mehr, macht sich aber langfristig bezahlt #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## cormoran (23. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Hallo, 
versuche es einmal bei e-BAy 

Verkäufer Ulli-Dulli,dort suchst du Hi&Rod Pods Auflagen,
habe schon einiges bei ihm gekauft, muß sagen toller Preis-Leistungs verhältnis.
Habe mein vor ein paar jahren bei askari gekauft so um die 50€ für ab und zu an der brandung ganz gut
Petri Heil 
cormoran


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Ein sehr stabiles Dreibein, entwickelt für die 
Brandungsfischerei. Die verstellbaren Beine 
werden mit einem Clipsystem arretiert. Dieses 
Dreibein ist auch sehr gut zum *Waller- oder Karpfenfischen * 
am Fluss einzusetzen. Die Auflagen sind abnehmbar 
und können durch elektronische
Bissanzeiger ersetzt werden. 
Höhe verstellbar von 1,20 m bis 2,00 m.


Das sagt ja wohl alles zur Brandungsqualität!


----------



## Counter-Striker (23. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Ein sehr stabiles Dreibein, entwickelt für die
> Brandungsfischerei. Die verstellbaren Beine
> werden mit einem Clipsystem arretiert. Dieses
> Dreibein ist auch sehr gut zum *Waller- oder Karpfenfischen *
> ...


 
von welchen model redest du ?


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*



			
				Counter-Striker schrieb:
			
		

> Meint ihr das http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=775_21_1231_1406&products_id=25263 ? Natürlich gleich das teuerste ^^ Aber Qualität hat ihren Preis , ich werde mir dann sicherlich dieses zulegen ......



das hier...


----------



## Counter-Striker (24. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

das wusste ich natürlich |supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Hast Du es schon gekauft?


----------



## Kurzer (24. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Hab das Teil auch und bin mega zufrieden damit. Egal ob Elbe, Mulde oder Ostsee, bei vernünftiger Beschwerung steht das Dreibein bomben fest. Meins ist von Cormoran aber die Bauweise ist selbe.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## sunny (24. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

An alle, die ein teleskopierbares Dreibein haben.

Habt ihr denn keine Probleme mit Sand, der sich evtl. in den Teleskopteilen festsetzt?


----------



## Counter-Striker (24. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du es schon gekauft?


 
Ich verdiene nicht so viel Geld wie ihr :m  Ich kann nicht einfach mal so etwas für 50€ kaufen .......


----------



## Kurzer (24. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

http://www.angelcenter-voegler.de/index.php?cPath=60_59

Schau mal, hier hab ich meins her!


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*



			
				Counter-Striker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verdiene nicht so viel Geld wie ihr :m  Ich kann nicht einfach mal so etwas für 50€ kaufen .......



Dann dann kauf doch keins!

Ich hab meins aus Aluprofilen selber gebaut (ist total einfach) 
Die Teile hab ich vom Schrottplatz geholt. Da bezahlst Du nicht für die Ware sondern fürs Gewicht.
Wenn Du nen netten Schrotti hast, dann gehts auch für den Pulle Schnaps

Ich hab auch mal auf einem gearbeitet (Büro) und war immer sehr großzügig mit den Kiddies!  #6 

Das einzige was du dann noch brauchst sind ein paar Schrauben, selbstsichernde Muttern und Flügelmuttern. Ne Eisensäge und ne Rolle Gewebeklebeband. Und wenn möglich einen Opa/älteren Nachbarn mit zuviel Zeit


----------



## Counter-Striker (24. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Ich kauf dann doch lieber eins , weil wenn ich da fusche sind de ruten wech ^^ weil ich des öfteren von mauern aus angele ......


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Wieso fuschen?! Einfach *sauber * arbeiten!
Dadurch das kein Plastik verwendet wird hält das jahrelang und kostet Dich einen Bruchteil. Ausser wenn Du die Teile im Baumarkt kaufen willst, dann kostet es genau so viel wie die Fertigdinger ist aber stabiler.

Aber jedem das seine!


----------



## Counter-Striker (24. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Also welches Modell nemma jetzt ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.angelcenter-voegler.de/index.php?cPath=60_59
> 
> Schau mal, hier hab ich meins her!



Das von Cormoran ist ganz ok und der Preis Stimmt hier auch.

Aber wie gesagt für meinen Geschmack zuviel Plastik. Das werden aber alle billigen Modelle haben.  #c


----------



## Bratnase (24. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Moin,

das von Cormoran hab ich auch, ist auch ganz stabil. Allerdings kann es bei mehr Beschwerung mit einem Sandsack oder ähnlichem vorkommen, dass die einzelnen Beine zusammenrutschen. Bei voller Länge biegen die Beine auch durch. Ist bei mir allerdings noch nie eskaliert.

Das andere hab ich vorher gehabt und ist mind. eine Klasse schlechter.
Klarer Punkt für Cormoran. 

Kleine Modifikation tut meiner Meinung allerdings not, die obere Auflage ist zu weit auseinander. da ich die Rutenspitzen zwecks besserer Bisserkennung gerne direkt nebeneinander habe, muss die Auflagestange gekürzt werden.

Michael


----------



## Gäddsax (20. November 2005)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Hi,

weiß jemand, ob das Spro-Pod Beine aus Rund- oder Profilrohren hat?

Danke


----------



## Marcel1409 (20. November 2005)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*



			
				Gäddsax schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> weiß jemand, ob das Spro-Pod Beine aus Rund- oder Profilrohren hat?
> Danke



Nabend, das Spro und alle anderen haben Profilrohre...


----------



## Gäddsax (20. November 2005)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Hallo Marcel,

danke für die Nachricht!
Ich habe auch schon mal welche mit Rundrohren gesehen - fand ich nicht so toll.

Kannst Du mir auch noch sagen, ob beim Spro der Gelenk-Kopf komplett aus Alu besteht?

Danke, Max


----------



## Marcel1409 (20. November 2005)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Der Gelenkkopf ist aus Plastik.


----------



## Gäddsax (20. November 2005)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Danke!


----------



## Pilkman (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

´nabend! #h

Ich hab das Dreibein von Cormoran bei Ebay für 30 Eurokröten ersteigert und das Geld ist es auf jeden Fall wert. #6 

Alle bereits in diesem Thread beschriebenen Probleme konnte ich aber bereits auch in der Praxis bemerken.

Z.B. macht die teleskopische Verstellung arge Probleme bei Sand auf den Schienen. Also erst sauber wischen, dann aufstellen. Dafür hat das Teil natürlich in der Rutentasche ein echt nettes Packmaß. #6

Auch die Verstellmöglichkeit der Beine und der oberen Auflage schnappt nicht kräftig genug zu, um bei einem angehängten schweren Sandsack die Position zu halten. Das gilt vor allem für die höhenverstellbare obere Auflage, die Beine schieben sich erst bei absolut unmenschlichem Druck ineinander, der so wohl fast nie auftritt.

Richtig hoch ausziehen kann man die Beine auch nicht, für meine Zwecke reicht es aber.

Ansonsten echt ein nettes Teil, das den üblichen Brandungskrücken bei weitem überlegen ist und was im Gepäck nicht groß auffällt.

Meine bisher verwendete Lösung ist aber noch einen Zacken besser: Ein Ganzmetall-Dreibein-Adapter von Pelzer, drei dicke 48-Zoll Nash Power Bivvysticks aus Aluminium, ein fixierbarer Drehgelenkadapter und eine Buzzerbar mit zwei Highpod-Bechern für unten, oben eine Eigenbau-Buzzerbar aus Aluprofil mit Rutenklemmen. Das Teil steht richtig Bombe, ist wesentlich höher ausziehbar und auch schön kompakt in der Rutentasche. Nachteil ist der Preis, ich hatte die Teile eh schon vom Karpfenangeln, ansonsten würden für einen Neukauf ca. 120 Euro anfallen.


----------



## Gäddsax (25. November 2005)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Hi,

 ich habe noch eine Frage:

 Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das Dreibein von [FONT=Verdana,Arial]*Ian Golds *[/FONT]etwas taugt, bzw. wo bei diesem Dreibein die Problemzonen liegen?

Besteht das Gelenk bei diesem Pod aus Alu?

Bei positivem Feedback würde ich mich auch Bezugsquellen freuen.

Gruß,
Max


----------



## mb243 (28. November 2005)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*



			
				Gäddsax schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich habe noch eine Frage:
> 
> ...




Hi!

Das von Ian Golds ist eine genial! Ich benutze es selber seit etwa 3 Jahren in der Brandung und zuvor mein Onkel ca. 5 Jahre !!! Schwachstellen hat es meiner Meinung und Erfahrung nicht, denn ich bin auch ca. 30 bis 40 mal im Jahr in der Brandung! Google mal! oder vielleicht hier:https://www.bosfish.co.uk/PRODUCTS/SEA/ig001tripod.htm


----------



## Gäddsax (28. November 2005)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Hallo mabo,

danke für deine Angaben zu dem Dreibein.
Verwendest Du denn die Tele-Version, oder das Teil, welches nicht zusammenschiebbar ist? Welche Größe benutzt Du?
Es gibt das Teil laut meinem Kenntnisstand in drei Größen.
Hat das Dreibein eigentlich einen Gelenkkopf aus Alu?

Danke, Max


----------



## Cerfat (16. März 2006)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*



			
				Counter-Striker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe eine schwere Brandungsrute von 4,20m , wollte mir jetzt mal überlegen ein 3-Bein zu kaufen , aber irgentwie glaube ich nicht das so ein Gestell die schwere Rute halten kann ? Ich meine so ein 3-Bein wo man die Rute fast senkrecht reinstellen kann. Was halten die aus ? Welches ist denn gut für schwere Ruten ?




Wenn Luxus keine Frage des Geldes ist oder wie der Spruch auch heißt.

http://img76.*ih.us/img76/9232/quickshot111sk.jpg


  Dreibein "Dr3ibein comfort"

Mit dem "pro tack Dr3ibein" erwirbt man nicht nur einen Brandungsrutenhalter, sondern auch einen lebenslangen Begleiter. 

Wir verwenden für das Dr3ibein ausschließlich die allerbesten Materialien:
- 7020er und7005er Flugzeugaluminium,
- V2A Schrauben,
- Igus GFM und MYM Gleitlager,
- V2A Federn und Edelstahlkugeln,
- Plastimont Griffelemente aus Polyamid.

Die Aluminiumteile des Dr3ibeines werden ausschließlich auf CNC-gesteuerten Fräsen und Drehbänken gefertigt.

Hier die harten Fakten:
Länge: 1,95 m
Gewicht: 2,3 kg
Rohraußendurchmesser: 25 mm

Unser Preis: 599,00 EUR

http://www.pro-tack.de/produkte/dreibein.html


----------



## Klaus S. (16. März 2006)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Wir verwenden für das Dr3ibein ausschließlich die allerbesten Materialien:
> - 7020er und7005er Flugzeugaluminium,
> *- V2A Schrauben,*
> - Igus GFM und MYM Gleitlager,
> ...


 
*Wirklich ein klasse Teil!!!* 
Frage mich nur warum die Schrauben, Federn und Edelstahlkugeln nicht aus V4A sind??? V2A ist nunmal nicht Salzwasserfest.


----------



## meeresdrachen (16. März 2006)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Hallo Counter-Striker,

hier stelle ich dir mal mein Dreibein vor.
Ist von Cormoran und kostete 39.95 Euro.
Hab es im Keller fotografiert.Es läßt sich
aber noch austeleskopieren.
Das Ding hat einen festen Stand und einen
"Sandsack" kannst du auch noch ranhängen.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär`n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## Klaus S. (17. März 2006)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*



			
				meeresdrachen schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ding hat einen *festen Stand* und einen
> "Sandsack" kannst du auch noch ranhängen.


 


			
				meeresdrachen schrieb:
			
		

> ...als dann auch noch eine
> Boe meine Angelruten *samt Dreibein umhaute*,dabei verlor ich an
> der einen Rute die Ringeinlage am Spitzenring,hatte ich die Nase voll


 
Hmm.. solch standfestes Dreibein ist schon was feines :q :q :q


----------



## Mefospezialist (17. März 2006)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Hallo Leute

Auch über Dreibeine kann man viel Diskutieren. Nachdem ich sechs Dreibeine verschiedener Marken getestet und manche davon in die Tonne gekloppt habe hab ich mir dann letztendlich auch ein Pro Tack Dreibein gekauft. 
Das ist wirklich das beste was es zur Zeit gibt! 
Das schlechteste was ich bis jetzt hatte war das von Angelsport Schirmer. Es ist trotz enormer Beschwerung bei mittlerem Wind einfach umgekippt. Die zwei schönen Shimanos im Ar...!!!! Bei einer die Spitze abgebrochen bei der anderen drei Ringeinlagen rausgeflogen!!

Und wenn ich nun das Geld mal zusammenzähle was ich bis jetzt für verschiedene Dreibeine ausgegeben habe dann komme ich auf genau 615,00,- Euronen! 
Da hätte ich auch gleich das Pro-Tack Dreibein kaufen können!!!

Das steht bei jedem Wetter Bombenfest teilweise sogar ohne Beschwerung wo die anderen längst über die Wupper gegangen wären!
Mittlerweile nutze ich das Dreibein für: Wallerangeln, Heavy Feedern im Rhein und zum Brandungsangeln und ich muß sagen das es mich noch nie im Stich gelassen hat!

Ich will damit sagen spart lieber so lange bis Ihr die Kohlen für ein gescheites Dreibein habt und benutzt so lange die Brandungserdspieße das hat auch immer funktioniert als es noch keine Dreibeine gab! Ich nutze diese auch manchmal heute noch!! 
|wavey: #6 :m


----------



## meeresdrachen (17. März 2006)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Hallo Klaus S.,

wo die Boe mein Dreibein umhaute,da hatte ich
noch das alte,nicht so stabile.
Das neue von Cormoran habe ich erst seit
Dezember.Das schenkten mir die Kollegen zur
Verabschiedung in den Ruhestand.
Aber das konntest du nicht wissen.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## Klaus S. (17. März 2006)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Hallo Meeresdrachen #h 

war doch auch nicht ganz so ernst gemeint, war eben nur lustig zu lesen :m


----------



## JunkieXL (17. März 2006)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Ich hab das 2006er Modell von Exori und bin voll zufrieden! Es ist ast so aufgebaut wie das von Cormoran und extrem standfest. Die Pro Track Teile sind einfach zu teuer das würde in gleicher qualität sicher auch für max 150 Euro gehen.

Für ihre 600 Euro sollten sie den Fisch schon fangen, ausnehmen und braten und das von alleine!


----------



## Cerfat (17. März 2006)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*



			
				meeresdrachen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Counter-Striker,
> 
> hier stelle ich dir mal mein Dreibein vor.
> Ist von Cormoran und kostete 39.95 Euro.
> ...



Das Teil hab ich auch schon öfter gesehn und soweit sieht das auch von der Ferne betrachtet stabiler aus wie anderen dieser Preisklasse. Und für meine Zwecke würd das auch reichen.
Nur, ich hab mich jetzt mal durch gegoogelt und die üblichen Shop's abgeklappert, nix gefunden.

Weiß daher vielleicht einer, welcher Händler das im Sortiment hat und man bestellen kann ?


----------



## meeresdrachen (17. März 2006)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

@all,

also,ich habe das Dreibein bei
Großmann in Kiel gekauft.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## Cerfat (29. März 2006)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Zufällig gefunden, so ein Teil um/aufrüsten, wäre das nichts ?

http://www.hegeroptik.de/c123.html


----------



## Klaus S. (29. März 2006)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Zufällig gefunden, so ein Teil um/aufrüsten, wäre das nichts ?
> 
> http://www.hegeroptik.de/c123.html


 
Nö...viel zu schwer das Teil.


----------



## Pilkman (29. März 2006)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> ... weiß daher vielleicht einer, welcher Händler das im Sortiment hat und man bestellen kann ?



Hab mir das Cormoran auch mal probeweise zugelegt und bin eigentlich recht angetan von dem Teil. Für DAS Geld (38 Euro inkl. Versand) mit das Beste, was man so bekommen kann. #6

Lediglich den Sand sollte man vorher von den Beinen abwischen, die Teleskopmechanismen sind da etwas empfindlich.

Ich hab mein´s bei Ebay ersteigert, der Händler hat zu gleichen Konditionen wieder eins drin... #h

http://cgi.ebay.de/Dreibein-Cormora...ryZ65984QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Keine Angst, auf dem Bild in der Auktion sieht es etwas komisch aus, aber es ist tatsächlich das Dreibein von Cormoran. #h


----------



## Pilkman (29. März 2006)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Für 45 Euronen bietet es der Händler auch direkt in seinem Shop an... #h

https://ssl.kundenserver.de/s869710...nid=15442a475b78b5d/shopdata/index.shopscript


----------



## Dani_CH (29. März 2006)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Ein guter Typ am Rande:

Der Entwurf von Jörg (Meeresangler Schwerin), welchen Du in der Rubrik Basteln und Selberbauen findest- hält mit aller Garantie und ist kostengünstig. Ich habe es auch gebaut- und ich kann es nur wärmstens empfehlen- denn ich habe bisher schon 3 Dreibeinstative in der Brandung und an unserem Gebirgsfluss "verheizt"

Vielleicht kommt es für Dich ja in Betracht, den die teile dazu findest Du in jedem Baumarkt.

Gruss Dani


----------



## Palerado (29. März 2006)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Habe mir auch das Teil nachgebaut das Jörg auf seiner Page hat.
Es hat nur einen wirklich gravierenden Nachteil. Der Transport macht echt keinen Spass denn wer will schon das Ding immer wieder nach dem angeln auseinanderbauen?

Ansonsten aber wirklich TOP


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. März 2006)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir auch das Teil nachgebaut das Jörg auf seiner Page hat.
> Es hat nur einen wirklich gravierenden Nachteil. Der Transport macht echt keinen Spass denn wer will schon das Ding immer wieder nach dem angeln auseinanderbauen?
> 
> Ansonsten aber wirklich TOP



wie meinst das, auseinanderbauen? wären doch nur die Rutenauflage und die Pötte unten. Dauert doch keine 30 sek. die abzuschrauben. An jeden anderen Dreibein müssen die Querstreben doch auch ab.
Ich stelle meine Ruten bei nicht all zu doller Brandung in den Sand und lege die Ruten oben nur gegen, das halbiert noch mal die Zeit des auf und abbauens 
Danke übrigens für die Lobe zu meiner Page. #h


----------



## Dani_CH (29. März 2006)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

nee- die allerneusten Teleskopierbaren Teile passen wirklich fast in die Damenhandtasche. 

Der Transport und das zerlegen ist kein Problem- nehmt schnappverschlüsse etc. Top Teil. 

Gruss Dani


----------



## TARKUS (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

ich empfehle auch ein dreibein von cormoran ,leicht , extrem verstellbar,  schnell montierbar und abbaubar
tarkus


----------



## Kieler_Ostufer (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Wenn es wirklich um ein stabiles Dreibein geht, dann würde ich auch das von Cormoran empfehlen. Das bekommt man inzwischen überall für 40 Euro. Es ist sein Geld allemal wert. Ich glaub da waren sogar 5 Jahre Garantie drauf.
Und wenn man es nicht auf die volle Länge (1,8m) ausfährt, dann geht es auch für kleinere Geschichten ausserhalb der Brandung.


----------



## heinzi (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*



			
				Kieler_Ostufer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es wirklich um ein stabiles Dreibein geht, dann würde ich auch das von Cormoran empfehlen. Das bekommt man inzwischen überall für 40 Euro. Es ist sein Geld allemal wert. Ich glaub da waren sogar 5 Jahre Garantie drauf.
> Und wenn man es nicht auf die volle Länge (1,8m) ausfährt, dann geht es auch für kleinere Geschichten ausserhalb der Brandung.



kann man das teil auch für die rheinfischerei nehmen? ich frage wegen der starken strömung. steht das dingen dann noch fest und stabil? wenn ja, wie sieht es aus und wo bekomme ich es her?


----------



## Hornhechtjäger (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Moin

Also wir benutzen auch das Dreibein von Cormoran ....

Es ist wirklich sehr stabil und super leicht.

Aber einen kleinen Fehler hat es aber doch !

Der Zapfen an dem die obere Rutenauflage befestigt ist nudelt relativ schnell aus. Ich denke da wird ein zu weiches Material bei der Herstellung verwendet.

Ich werde mir jetzt von einem Bekannten dieses Teil aus härterem Metal anfertigen lassen.

Ansonnsten ist dieses Dreibein echt Top (für den Preis) #6 


http://img46.*ih.us/img46/8966/aut27907mz.jpg

mfg Lars


----------



## heinzi (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

dann werde ich mir das teil mal anschauen. danke fürs bild, dann hat man wenigstens eine vorstellung wie sowas aussieht.


----------



## detimmerlued (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*



			
				Hornhechtjäger schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> Also wir benutzen auch das Dreibein von Cormoran ....
> 
> ...


 
Das Teil habe ich mir auch gekauft bei meinem Händler in Rendsburg für 35.- €
und ich bin voll zufrieden damit. Preis-Leistung ist in Ordnung

Gruss
Matthias


----------



## Klaus S. (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Da ja leider keine vernünftigen Dreibeine auf den Markt sind und dafür auch noch erschwinglich hab ich mir mal selbst eins zusammengeschustert. 
Mich hats immer geärgert das die Dreibein entweder zu "flattrig" waren oder nicht lang genug. 
Meins hat nun 2,25 lange Beine und ist aus Vierkantrohr gefertigt. Viel erklären hilft eh nicht voel deswegen hab ich mal paar Bilder gemacht.


----------



## Klaus S. (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Und noch paar Bilder... Achja, die Teile kann man SO nirgends kaufen sondern hab ich alle selber angefertigt b.z.w. modefiziert.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Saubere Arbeit Klaus. #6


----------



## heinzi (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

man, das sieht ja mal richtig gut aus. klausi,klasse arbeit :m


----------



## Hornhechtjäger (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gutes 3-Bein für schwere Brandungsrute ?*

Moin Klaus

Ja dem kann ich mich auch nur anschliessen !!!! Respeckt !

Das Dreibein sieht echt spitzenmässig aus .....

Ich glaube ich werde mir auch mal eins selberbauen !


mfg Lars


----------

